# Salary advice - Penang?



## KOTARE (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi all.

I recently have been offered a job in Penang. It's unexpected, but I'll be happy to get out of Cambodia. 

I work as an event and production manager in large arts organizations. The job is in a similar role. What would be a reasonable expectation?

I'm 37, I don't drink, I'd like to live alone in a nice, quiet, expat friendly - but not tourist heavy - suburb in a 2 bedroom town house or apartment. I'd like to not worry about money while I'm there.

Any ideas? Would be appreciated.


----------

